# 2015 Texas County Missouri Morels



## shelkicker (Mar 29, 2014)

Alright folks here again this year with my updates. So far no morels.


----------



## skinwalker (Mar 31, 2015)

I searched the Texas, co. area.. 73 degrees this afternoon. Did not find anything..


----------



## skinwalker (Mar 31, 2015)

Nothing today.. Buddy down the road did find false morels. Still searching. Hopefully after the rain this week. :roll:


----------



## shelkicker (Mar 29, 2014)

Good info thanks SKINWALKER


----------



## vibrantenergies (Apr 14, 2013)

Found a few baby grays this morning! I'm near Beulah...


----------



## skinwalker (Mar 31, 2015)

I finally found something.. Two. Not much.. Both black morels.


----------



## shelkicker (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey good info Vibrant and SKINWALKER. I found three grays in the last two days and some other edibles. Looks like we're off to a quicker start than last year Vibrant! I'd post pics on here if I could figure it out. Wish I could post photos to these posts.


----------



## shelkicker (Mar 29, 2014)

So if my figuring is right, sometime withing this next week we should see some yellows. My wife and I found some great new spots. The woods had burned at some point, lots of standing and fallen elms, many varieties of mushrooms. Finally got lucky and found a honey hole with some help from a long time mushroom hunter who was willing to give up some of his spots. It works for him since I send photos and locations and he can tell when he needs to hit his primary honey holes. I'd like to see his primary spots since the ones he showed me are awesome. I can only imagine.


----------



## shelkicker (Mar 29, 2014)

I think SKINWALKER is seeking a different kind of mushroom. If I'm not mistaken that profile picture is peyote. Lol or "mescaline" to the less informed folks.


----------



## skinwalker (Mar 31, 2015)

Lol.. My traditional mushrooms I prefer.. For now morels.. As of today.. I found very few Saturday. Not very big.. Hopefully I'll have better luck tomorrow.. Suppose to be nice out. Good luck people. Enjoy ur findings.


----------



## skinwalker (Mar 31, 2015)

Found a few... Saturday.. They are pop'n. Found couple.. Look like dry. Dark orange. Seems we go few days left.. I'm gonna go out again here.. Maybe tues and Thursday. I about ate all my findings. Yummm


----------

